# Here's our sweet boy!



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

Delilah is not the least bit impressed,LOL hopefully she will warm up to him. Especially since he will be sleeping right beside her in his crate.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

i don't see a picture


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

I got a head of myself and hit submit before the pics got done uploading! I am so tired I can't see straight! More pics on my fb page in Samson's photo album.

He is a total sweetheart! I am beyond smitten.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Very cute! Kids too! Looks like everyone's in love!


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

Brit it was WWIII when they saw him. They were all fighting over him,LOL He would run to each of them, then the others would cry and pout when he left to go to the next kid.


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

What a beautiful family!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Samson is adorable! Congratulations!


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Samson is gorgeous Laura and so are the kids. I think I noticed in Delilah's picture that her wittle nose is out of joint a bit. Hmmm? I love the Perrier bottle on her crate. LOL
They will be fast friends soon I'll bet. Have fun.


----------



## Green444 (Jul 2, 2010)

What an adorable pup! Your breeder is one I have on my list. I've heard some very nice things about her.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Samson is a cutie! I can't wait to see him again once he's been settled in for a while.  Give Delilah hugs for me, she deserves extra attention!


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

Samson is soooo cute and handsome !! so are your boys hehe


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

congrats! Samson is a cutie-pie!


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

Congratulations. He is beautiful.:chili:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:Cute Malt: Samson is adorable as are your kids and of course Delilah. You must be totally exhausted. Try to get some sleep...yeah, sure. :wub::wub:


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

Samson is super cute. You just tell big sissy Delilah to get used to having a baby brother because he isn't going anywhere, LOL!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

OMG!!! congrats!!!! I am so happy for you and your family :wub: he is a CUTIE PIE!!!!! thank you so much for sharing!

hugs
Kat


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Aww what a gorgeous little guy.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Awww he's very cute!!


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Adorable!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Oh my gosh! I think I'm in puppy love....:wub: he's so cute!!!!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Laura-I love your pics-just pecious of Samson with your children. I have to:HistericalSmiley:at the look on Delilah's little face. It is a look of "disdain." :HistericalSmiley: Enjoy your new family member. :wub:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Congrats! Samson is a real cutie.


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

TY all! He did great last night! Did not cry at all! Delilah was a bit reserved this morning, but I think she is warming up to him. They were playing and chasing each other. Samson is sooooo sweet and loveable. Delilah's coming to work with me today, so she can get the spa treatment.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Congrats! A total cutie for sure! I'm sure Delilah and Samson will bond quickly!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

He's a little doll. :tender: I think Jacob Maltese has such beautiful heads and faces.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh wow, he is sooooo cute!!! His little sissy will warm up in no time and they will be best friends forever!!!! Thank you so much for sharing that darling little boy!!!!:wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Congratulations! He is sooooo cute!!!


----------



## JacksMom (Jan 24, 2011)

He is adorable.


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Congrats on your new boy!
Samson is a real cutie! 
Delilah should love him...eventually!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

he is a cutie,, and ur kids as well !


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

What a little cutie pie. :wub: Your kids look so sweet with him. I'm sure Delilah will come around soon.


----------



## firemanshotwifey (Jan 30, 2011)

Your little boy is cute how old is he?


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Adorable!!!


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

firemanshotwifey said:


> Your little boy is cute how old is he?


He and his littermate were born on October 18. If my math is right, that means he will be 15 weeks tomorrow. So he is 11 months younger than his full sister Delilah. 

Deb had another litter of boys very close in age to these, they are just a couple of weeks younger. I was able to meet both litters almost 3 weeks ago. Every single one of them were gorgeous and sweet tempered pups. :wub:

Daddy Dodo enjoyed playing with his sons and their cousins. :innocent: Hopefully big sis will soon as well. Here is a picture of the 5 of them all tuckered out after a lot of running.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

He is so adorable!!


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

Oh he is so handsome Laura!!! I can just imagine the kids! lol Congrats girl I know he will fit right in and he and Delilah will become fast friends. :wub:


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Congratulations! He is adorable and so are your children!


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

Samson is so much fun! And omgosh does he love to shower you with kisses! Delilah was loveable, etc. but not like this!(is this the boy thing everyone kept telling me about?) He is just so outgoing. He chases Delilah and she just runs away into her crate, but that doesn't stop him. He keeps going after her like he doesn't have a care in the world. Poor Delilah,LOL She looks at me like Mom help me with this pesky lil brother. Hopefully it won't take long and she will be romping around with him.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Delilahs Mommy said:


> Samson is so much fun! And omgosh does he love to shower you with kisses! Delilah was loveable, etc. but not like this!(is this the boy thing everyone kept telling me about?) He is just so outgoing. He chases Delilah and she just runs away into her crate, but that doesn't stop him. He keeps going after her like he doesn't have a care in the world. Poor Delilah,LOL She looks at me like Mom help me with this pesky lil brother. Hopefully it won't take long and she will be romping around with him.


That sounds really familiar. Here is Cadeau doing something rather similar to his big sister Cameo, right after we brought him home. 

YouTube - CloudClan's Channel


I am so glad you are enjoying the lovey nature that so often the "boys" shower us with.


----------



## SugarBob62 (Nov 9, 2009)

Very cute, congrats! I think they'll be BFF's, she's young enough still, I think they will just love each other!!


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Samson is adorable!! :wub::wub: Is there anything better than puppy love?!! 

Enjoy this special time, and I'm sure Delilah will warm up to him in no time!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

That's one cute pup!! Congratulations!!


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

Very cute x


----------

